
U.S. Supreme Court wrestles with Microsoft data privacy fight - amrishk
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-court-microsoft/u-s-supreme-court-wrestles-with-microsoft-data-privacy-fight-idUSKCN1GB0GY
======
IronWolve
Rosenkranz conceded that a human being does not have to be in Ireland, but
rather someone in Redmond would command a "robot" to do the job. He went on to
hypothesize, "If you sent a robot into a foreign land to seize evidence, it
would certainly implicate foreign interests."

How the hell did they come up with the Robot analogy? Crazy.

